# Dishplayer loses guide..."No Information"



## Guest (Nov 21, 2002)

Well, after months of flawless performance thanks to recent dishplayer upgrades (compared to lots of problems a year ago) my dishplayer has started acting flaky again. I don't know if a new upgrade has broken something or the bugs have just now started to show up...

Basically, after having a 7 day guide available and looking good, the next day I will lose the guide entirely. (All slots show "No Information.") Going to Home downloads a new Guide, which might well be gone the next day. Of course if no Guide, no recording happens. I'm getting quite annoyed by my regular programs failing to be recorded.

Any thoughts, info, or recent changes/bug reports matching this?

Thanks!
zane


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

Try this:

Do the check switch, turn the DP off and then press the options button on your remote and then enter 7225000. Turn your DP back on and this will cause the unit to download the 44 hour guide. If all goes well, the moon is full, you wear garlic around your neck and the rooster comes home to roost, you might get the 7 day download at 3:00 a.m. I had the same exact problem and after that procedure, I had the 7 day guide the next day.


----------



## TopCat99 (Nov 3, 2002)

My PVR501 (I know, a different model ) likes to lose program descriptions. It'll start around 7 or 8 at night, and all programs until midnight (usually) just show "Series/Special (CC)" in info.

Go figure


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2002)

I am having the exact same problems that Zane posted. It started the following day after a new software update about 10 days ago. I got a hold of a level 2 tech person and after running through the usual tests, he said he is "almost certain" that it is happening because of memory loss and that the unit needs to be replaced (again). This seems a bit coincidental since it started the day after the last software update. Of course I am out of warranty so this is going to cost me another $75.00 to replace a unit that I'm not sure is even broken. Every time I call for tech support they say that these receivers are problematic and offer to upgrade me to a 501 or 508 for $200.00. Let me see, I sold you a defective product originally and you have lived with the frustrations for quite some time. Now for only $200.00 more you can have a unit that actually works. Does anyone else but me see a flaw with this ethic? 

Thanks,
George


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

It's not ethics were talking about here, it's more like business greed. Get as much $$$ out of the customer as you can.


----------



## David_Levin (Apr 22, 2002)

Many others with this problem:

http://www.dbsforums.com/ubb/ultimatebb.php?ubb=get_topic;f=14;t=002952;p=3


----------



## origkds (Dec 2, 2002)

Last night I got my first 3 A.M. download in ten days.


----------

